# [Q] Linux Deploy Installation Problem?



## CodemasterRob (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm having a problem with Linux Deploy and installing an OS. When I try to install any OS (Arch, Kali, etc.) it returns a "Making new disk image... fail" error and ends the install. Debug mode shows "dd: opening '/storage/emulated/0/linux.img' : No such file or directory" twice. Status shows that data, where it would be installed, as 26.0/26.8 GB of space used despite my phone being reset and wiped prior to the attempted install. This is where I see a problem. I'm using a Nexus 5 running Paranoid Android Beta 4 with Franco Kernel. It has worked on PA before; this problem has persisted for two months though and I couldn't find another forum or even a thread that touched on this more. Would anyone know how to make Linux Deploy see the immense amount of empty space available in /data so it'll install? I'm 99% sure it just thinks it doesn't have space.


----------



## gizmogeeker (Jun 24, 2014)

CodemasterRob said:


> Hi guys. I'm having a problem with Linux Deploy and installing an OS. When I try to install any OS (Arch, Kali, etc.) it returns a "Making new disk image... fail" error and ends the install. Debug mode shows "dd: opening '/storage/emulated/0/linux.img' : No such file or directory" twice. Status shows that data, where it would be installed, as 26.0/26.8 GB of space used despite my phone being reset and wiped prior to the attempted install. This is where I see a problem. I'm using a Nexus 5 running Paranoid Android Beta 4 with Franco Kernel. It has worked on PA before; this problem has persisted for two months though and I couldn't find another forum or even a thread that touched on this more. Would anyone know how to make Linux Deploy see the immense amount of empty space available in /data so it'll install? I'm 99% sure it just thinks it doesn't have space.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem with my Nexus 5, I fixed it by changing the installation path (in the properties/download menu) to /sdcard/linux.img, hope this helps


----------



## flipster112 (Oct 19, 2014)

*related problem??*



gizmogeeker said:


> I had the same problem with my Nexus 5, I fixed it by changing the installation path (in the properties/download menu) to /sdcard/linux.img, hope this helps

Click to collapse



I have a different problem, maybe you can help me too. 
when i'm installing through Linux Deploy the image installs fine. But when it hits;
"
I: Retrieving apt
W: Couln't download package apt (ver 0.9.7.9+deb7u2
I: Retrieving apt-utils
W: Couldn't download package apt-utils (ver ...
I: Retrieving aptitude
I: Validating aptitude
I: Retrieving aptitude-common
I: Validating aptitude-common
I: Retrieving base-files
I: Validating base-files
I: Retrieving base-password 
I: Validating base-password
I: Retrieving bash
W: Couldn't download package bash (ver ...
"
It stops. I had Kali installed through deploy before. It did not have enough memory to install all the needed packages to I deleted the whole thing, formatted the SD, I even completely removed root after factory reset and cleared everyting through recovery. I wanted to reinstall everything amd now I have this. 
Could it be a problem with the mirror IP or something?
I've tried everything but nothing has worked so far.

Please help if you can!


----------



## gizmogeeker (Oct 19, 2014)

Hmm I don't know what's wrong, maybe it is the mirror ip..


----------



## flipster112 (Oct 19, 2014)

Any idea where I could fine the right one? Or is that is really stupid question


----------



## ravenox (May 15, 2015)

flipster112 said:


> Any idea where I could fine the right one? Or is that is really stupid question

Click to collapse



Hey Flipster, A good buddy of mine and I just spent ALL of last night going through the install of the default Kali Linux Image on his new AT&T Galaxy S6. You will, I'm sure, be glad to read that he and I have worked out the initial repo' issues and -what's more- spent the next 8 hours strait correcting the default Image/build's sudo issues as well! 

 We intend to start a new thread in the general AT&T Gallaxy S6 forum with a step by step for what we did to get it going! I apologize for not going in to more detail here and now, but as I said we have been going at it for over 13 hours strait fueled with nothing but Taco Bell and Redbull....
XD
 so needless to say we are both going to call it a night.

But never fear!! We will get you all a_ DETAILED Step-by-Step* How-to *_ posted on here for all you Galaxy S6'ers ASAP! I think you can expect an ETA of about 48 hours (give or take...lol, WORST CASE scenario 72 Hours).

I look forward to hearing what everyone will think of our approach! 

Cheers!
 ŖƛƔΞŋƟẌ

PS - No such thing as a stupid question! :good:


----------



## Megaflop666 (May 22, 2015)

Delete


----------



## pepperlover23 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey guys I'm on a galaxy tab 4 t230nu,  and I'm trying to get linux deploy working. I can install on internal storage but the img is small. I want to install on external storage for more space. I tried ext2, ext4, and ntfs, but it wouldn't work. I could hardly mount the reformatted card, let alone install the img. Plus, when I I install the img, how do I make it 10 gigs plus? PLEASE help! I tried everything


----------



## SB-Tech (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello, I'm sorry that I am not replying to CodemasterRob's problem, but I think I have the same issue. I have a T-mobile Galaxy Note 5 (rooted with cf auto-root, and on 5.1.1 stock ROM (Build Number: LMY47X.N920TUVS2COKC). I am attempting to install Ubuntu Wily (15.04-15.10?), but when I hit install, I get this:

!09:21:36! Updating environment ... done
!09:21:37! Updating configuration file ... done
!09:21:37! >>> install
!09:21:37! Checking installation path ... done
!09:21:37! Making file system (ext4) ... done
!09:21:38! Mounting partitions: 
!09:21:38! / ... done
!09:21:38! Installing Debian-based distribution: 
!09:21:38! E: The selected extractor cannot be found: ar
!09:21:38! <<< install


Then, I hit install again and it adds this:

!09:26:53! Updating configuration file ... done
!09:26:53! >>> install
!09:26:53! The container is already mounted.
!09:26:53! <<< install


Last, when I hit start, it adds this:

!09:28:54! Updating configuration file ... done
!09:28:54! >>> start
!09:28:54! Mounting partitions: 
!09:28:54! / ... skip
!09:28:54! /proc ... done
!09:28:54! /sys ... done
!09:28:54! /sys/fs/selinux ... done
!09:28:55! /dev ... done
!09:28:55! /dev/tty ... skip
!09:28:55! /dev/pts ... done
!09:28:55! /dev/shm ... done
!09:28:55! Configuring the container: 
!09:28:55! dns ... fail
!09:28:55! mtab ... fail
!09:28:55! Starting services: 
!09:28:55! SSH !:22! ... fail
!09:28:55! VNC !:5900! ... fail
!09:28:55! <<< start


(There are brackets in the outputs, but bbcode is not allowed, so used "!" Instead)


I have tried the default distribution and others too, but no luck. I hope someone can help CodemasterRob and me.


----------



## Shubham Singla (Feb 7, 2016)

SB-Tech said:


> Hello, I'm sorry that I am not replying to CodemasterRob's problem, but I think I have the same issue. I have a T-mobile Galaxy Note 5 (rooted with cf auto-root, and on 5.1.1 stock ROM (Build Number: LMY47X.N920TUVS2COKC). I am attempting to install Ubuntu Wily (15.04-15.10?), but when I hit install, I get this:
> 
> !09:21:36! Updating environment ... done
> !09:21:37! Updating configuration file ... done
> ...

Click to collapse



i too had same problem. Solved it via uninstalling previous busybox and installing busybox from https: //github.com/meefik/busybox/releases  (Please delete space b/w https: and //)

then changing busybox directory in linuxdeplot-->seetings-->busybox directory to "/data/data/ru.meefik.busybox/files/bin "

then settings--> update env


----------



## SB-Tech (Feb 10, 2016)

(Sorry for the late reply) Although I did not post it, I was able to get it working on that same day. I continued to Google around for solutions and found a discussion that said to do what you have stated. Thank you for replying Shubham Singla ☺ Hope CodemasterRob was able to fix his problem too.


----------



## nagapdk1 (Mar 17, 2016)

*linux deply -installion problem*

When I tried to install debian-lxde with linux deploy, the first command is returned back :
08:26:22 Update configuration file ..... done
08:26:23 >>> install
08:26:23 <<<< install
Can anybody suggest a way out to overcome this problem ? linux deploy version 1.5.6.191 was use.d.
naga


----------



## thska (May 14, 2016)

*thanks very much that's solve my PROBLEM !!!!!  tks again!*



Shubham Singla said:


> i too had same problem. Solved it via uninstalling previous busybox and installing busybox from https: //github.com/meefik/busybox/releases  (Please delete space b/w https: and //)
> 
> then changing busybox directory in linuxdeplot-->seetings-->busybox directory to "/data/data/ru.meefik.busybox/files/bin "
> 
> then settings--> update env

Click to collapse





thanks very much that's solve my PROBLEM !!!!!  tks again!


----------



## says_aandrews (May 19, 2016)

*Please help me guys!*



thska said:


> thanks very much that's solve my PROBLEM !!!!!  tks again!

Click to collapse



its great to hear that your problem has been solved.

could you kindly explain to me about this "then changing busybox directory in linuxdeplot-->seetings-->busybox directory to "/data/data/ru.meefik.busybox/files/bin"

maybe with a some pictures. Thank you


----------



## TSRoy (Jul 2, 2016)

*busy box installation path*

Hi u said to change the busy box directory to data/data.....on linux deploy,but in busy box setting the installation path is set to "system/xbin". Will this creat problem?? Because i saw that there r many files in xbin compared to ru.meefik.busybox/files/bin. Plz reply


----------



## vharry (Jul 2, 2016)

*deploy linux on moto e*

I have moto e xt1022 running cm13 rom
I have formatted my 16gb external sdcard to use as internal storage. Can i use linux deploy. Ie i dont have enough storage in device storage.
Is there any way to use chroot environment on external sd card  and install kali linux using deploy linux?.


----------



## TSRoy (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi guys, I have a great solution for installing kali linux though linux deploy via usb otg.
1. No need to use internal storage. 2. No need to use unnecessary space in extsdcard. 3. Its easy
*Prerequisites*: usb otg, sd card( 16 gig/32 gig better n class 10 for read and write speed) and card reader to connect it via otg.
STEPS :
1.  Install linux deploy,terminal emulator n meefik busybox,vnc viewer from google play store.
2. Start linux deploy n check status,points to be view 
                             -loop devise: yes, SELinux -yes, supported FS-ext2/3/4, vfat,exfat etc
3. Now creat partition on ur sd card by aparted app from store or by mini partition tool wizard in pc. 2nd partition should be > 10gigs or atlst 8 gig, type ext2/4 
4. Now connect the sd card via otg.
5. Open linux deploy n check status, at the last of it u should see -"_dev/block/sda1_ and dev/block/sda2 _mb (linux). This sda2 is ur 2nd partition and u have to install it here. 
6. Now open properties in deploy select distribution -kali, Architecture - armhf, Distribution suite -sana, Installation type - partition, Installation path - string from status(dev/block/sda2 ,mine sda6). Additional component -NEVER CHOOSE KALI COMPONENTS,but select othrs. Change gui graphics according to ur phn,dextop env ect. 
7. Now go to settings in deploy n change the busy box directory to "/data/data/ru.meefik.busybox/files/bin". But there is a trick, open terminal emulator and type -" ln -s /system/bin/mksh sh" and then "ln -s /system/xbin/busyboxchroot". Done.
8. Now in deploy go to settings and update ENV. 
9. Now ur are all set, hit install n wait. With good internet speed it will take minimum. 30-45min, atlast u will see "<<<install". :good:
10. Now hit start on deploy it show u various thing with " new local host desktop 'x'....log local host 0". Its mean u r ready to connect vnc server. 
11. If u now check status it will show that "Mounted system - kali linus 2.0 sana", or if u open terminal from linux deploy it will show " [email protected]#~". 
12. But u r not done yet. In terminal emulator type - "sudo apt-get update" it will take few min to update. Thn u have to install kali linux full if u want to use pretty tools of kali. U hv to install meta packages. 
Now type  "apt-get install kali-linux-full". It will show various warning do y to all n wait. Its a huge file. U can choose " kali-linux-all" or othr meta packages according to ur need. 
HOPE THIS WILL HELP. 
N.B - I face some prob during downloading ,such as it showed "can't retrieve package redline or inssev/etc". It is the prob of mirror server. Stop the process n go to settings n remove the ENV and disconnect the otg. Connect it again and the update ENV and start again. Don't loose patience. ALL THE BEST:fingers-crossed:


----------



## aloksands (Oct 2, 2016)

Still not working!


----------



## fawad mubarez (Aug 28, 2017)

mine stuck in installing bootstrap


----------

